# duck stance



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Me too. On every board!!!


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

nothing wrong with being ducky. 

i ride 15/15 on my board. 

quack


----------



## jasons75 (Feb 23, 2010)

right now my board is set up at +27 front +6 rear. i have pretty good balance and control but all of my friends ride duck and say i should change before i get to set in my present stance


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

As others have said, you can... but thats what you want for park riding, there wouldn't really be any benefit to ride duck stance on the mountain and it would probably hurt your performance


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

jasons75 said:


> right now my board is set up at +27 front +6 rear. i have pretty good balance and control but all of my friends ride duck and say i should change before i get to set in my present stance


I've been riding +18/-6 for the whole season and I decided to try +15/-15 since I'm starting to ride switch more. At times I really liked it but at others I didn't. It always felt like I was working instead of just cruising. I'm thinking maybe my stance was too wide, but it was fine at +18/-6. I think I'm going to give +18/-18 a chance next season, that -3 difference on the front foot made a pretty big difference for me when I was trying to dial in my initial stance.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I was +18/+10 as I was jsut doing all mountain. I had a chat with an instructor and also watched this video from Snowprofessor.com Mount snowboard bindings -- SnowProfessor.com . 

Halfway through the video they explained why +15/-15 makes sense. I tried it as well as adjusting my hi-backs and it made a real difference to my riding. Check out their other videos on the site - good stuff!


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

(Goofy) I started 15/15 and after knees started acting up, tried to change to something more along 9/12. I crashed too much, never felt comfortable. Went back to 15/15 and narrowed my stance about .5-.75 of an inch and all is well. My knees still kill me after a day of riding really chopped up trails, but found that using a jumpers knee strap helps out a little bit.


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

qsilvr99 said:


> (Goofy) I started 15/15 and after knees started acting up, tried to change to something more along 9/12. I crashed too much, never felt comfortable. Went back to 15/15 and narrowed my stance about .5-.75 of an inch and all is well. My knees still kill me after a day of riding really chopped up trails, but found that using a jumpers knee strap helps out a little bit.


Do you mean +15/-15 or +15/+15?


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Left or rear is pointed 15 towards tail so I guess -15 & Right or front is pointed 15 to nose so I guess +15, so I read it as -15/+15. Never have been sure on how to read the +/-


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

You can for sure, I rode +15/-15 for a while. Duck stance is a great all-around stance. I think, as with anything, it's all about your style of riding and what feels good to you. I started experimenting with my stance and I've found I really like the forward stance, I'm at +21/+9. Not hitting the park or riding switch though. Personally I like the control the forward stance gives me. But to answer your question, yes. :thumbsup: This is a great all around stance, everything after that will come down to what you wanna do and how it feels to you.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i don't see the big deal in stance setup :dunno:

i use to ride 0/0 but then my instructor switched me to 10/10 and i loved it and never changed it. the only difference i could see is like
15/0 , 15/15 , 15/-15 

is it weird that ive never have felt the need to change angles?


----------



## TheSandman (Feb 15, 2010)

On my old board, I rode +10/-10, never really switched it on that. Since I got my machete/contraband setup, I've been messsing with my stance. First I rode 15/0, felt weird to me, then I ran a forward stance of +21/+6 and actually liked that, much better edge control. Started getting into park stuff, from what I was told, forward stance isn't a good idea for park because of landing will kill your knee's. Right now I switched to +15/-6, seems to be ok, but I have a feeling I'll switch ack to forward stance, just because I ride all mountain more then park and I don't ride switch

All in all, like everyone says, it's personal preference, try out different setups and find out which one fits


----------



## jasons75 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for all the advice i think i will stick to my forward stance for awhile i just feel more control. im still pretty new at all tis but so far i love it.


----------

